# Regular Jo's



## regularjos (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey all,

Me and my partner/girlfriend run a mobile specialty coffee outlet in the North East of England (Newcastle) called *Regular Jo's*.

We have a little custom built trailer and serve up specialty grade coffee from a variety of roasters. We have been up and running for around 5 months now. If you want to know more about our brief history, which has been a bit of a roller coaster you can head over to our website and read the blog (www.regularjos.com) - I may be biased, but I personally believe the entries make for a fun read... and they're not overly long...

For anyone interested in equipment, or who'd like to discuss lever techniques etc. the kit we use is as follows:


Wega Vela Vinage lever (gas/elecy operated)

Mazzer Kony E

Burco lpg boiler

Knock tamper


I'm sure I'll be posting more in the future, as we are currently stripping down our old Wega lever machine to restore and I will have many questions.









Look forward to speaking soon!

Much love,

Jonny and Jo


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Jonny/Jo,

Always nice when people stick around, there are a few businesses on here who contribute regularly and the members view them favourably for their contributions.


----------



## KayLovesCoffee (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey Jo!

This is great! Love the idea and the website! All the best!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey J/J welcome to the forum. I do like your website and if your coffee making is as good as your writing you'll be alright! I spent a few minutes reading about some of your trials and tribulations of setting up a new venture and it was an entertaining read. Looking forward to your contributions to the forum.

We often get questions from people wanting advice on what you've already done so at very least I'm sure your input will help those guys. Me, I have no intention of selling my coffee. I drink most of mine and the rest just causes sleep deprivation to my family and friends!


----------



## dodgin30 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey, I dig the setup and the website. I am trying to set something similar up state side and was looking at the most efficient ways to heat water for the pour over bar while minimizing electrical draw. I assume that's what you're using the burco lpg boiler for. How do you like it? Does it heat water to brew temp or does it require extra heating once you put it into your kettle?

Best of luck,

Creighton


----------



## Django Taylor (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi guys. Im loving the website. Just curious as to what power source you are using for your coffee machine?


----------

